# #@%&$#*& rust!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

And how to stop it for two bucks!

Say you're going elk hunting for two weeks using your high priced/family heirloom, 300 magnum nail driver which just happens to be blued steel in a walnut stock,and of course, it will rain and be foggy on those early mornings and moisture just loves to condense on a weapon fresh from a warm tent and consequently,if you forgot your cleaning kit,rust hell out of it!

now then,if you take your rifle out of the wood and get some PASTE car wax and just follow the directions your rifle will be rust proof for weeks!

DO NOT USE on your carbon steel knives if you use them for food unless you like the taste of car wax in your grub.LOL

As for the expensive stock,a simple, wax based floor wax will work wonders.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Never thought of using car wax.

A product I REALLY like is Fluid Film.
Fluid Film® | Corrosion Preventative, Lubricant and Rust Inhibitor

I put it on all kinds of stuff and it has incredible rust protection. I also use it on hinges, under the mower deck... basically everywhere.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

I never keep the rifle inside keep it in the truck so it's cold...do they have elk in Ga?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

There has been one seen in a decade.drifted in from BSF in Tn.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

we have moose in NE Oregon


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

We got elk here,they look like fluffy deer.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Magus said:


> We got elk here,they look like fluffy deer.


The best piece of meat I ever ate was an elk roast!
I was stuck out west in a town that didn't even have a motel for the weekend, and a local family said to stay with them,
They made elk roast (Backstrap) and it was simply the best piece of meat I've ever eaten!

It was juicy, tender without being soggy, tasty without being greasy, simply wonderful flavor, texture and if I could package that taste/texture/consistency I would be a millionaire over night!

Did I mention people in 'Small Town' Montana are the nicest people in the world!
Took a stranger they had only met an hour earlier into their home and treated me like family!
I was going to drive 80 miles to a rat hole motel in a 'Do Nothing' town to wait out the weekend, but they treated me to farm living and I throughly enjoyed it!

I've been back out there hunting a couple of times, and they are STILL some of the most down to earth, nicest people in the world!

------------------------------------

As for RUST, I use a 'Gun' wax made by Birch, and it works well for the 'Wall Hangers'.
I never though of car wax, wonder if my 'Mothers' will work the same way?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Around here,the best meat is South Ga wild boar,they inbred with tame stock back at the end of the 1900's and now they are huge and tender,more like beef than any pork you'll ever eat! slow cooked over pecan wood and basted in a concoction of home made applesauce and Miller beer,the flavor is heavenly!


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I LOVE rust!!! It's the only thing keeping my car in one piece.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ford victim huh? LOL


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

This is a great idea. Never thought of doing the gun.

A side note, for our long term storage of extra tools (screw drivers, hammers, etc) is do the same thing. We coat them prior to putting them in the storage bin, no rust.

Do you ever smoke your wild boar? Really makes 'em tender and takes away the gamy taste.


----------



## becky3086 (Aug 6, 2011)

So let me ask you all-since this is a preparedness forum--how much car wax, fluid film and gun wax do you have stored?  Just a thought. What would you use if you couldn't buy it and had to use what was available?


----------



## hillbilly (Jan 24, 2009)

JeepHammer said:


> The best piece of meat I ever ate was an elk roast!
> I was stuck out west in a town that didn't even have a motel for the weekend, and a local family said to stay with them,
> They made elk roast (Backstrap) and it was simply the best piece of meat I've ever eaten!
> 
> ...


I know what you are saying about the nice people we have been traveling to Montana for five yrs and then this summer said the hell with the east coast PA.Sold everything and moved here and the people have been so helpful and friendly to us.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

becky3086 said:


> So let me ask you all-since this is a preparedness forum--how much car wax, fluid film and gun wax do you have stored?  Just a thought. What would you use if you couldn't buy it and had to use what was available?


Well, I'll bite. If you had a bee hive, perhaps beeswax would do the trick? Maybe one of the more experienced folks on here will pipe up. I'd really like to know the answer to this one. :scratch


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Clean the wax in warm water to remove all the honey residue,melt it and skim the remains and slowly add corn oil until it no longer solidifies but remains a paste.you can test this by dripping some on a cold metal plate.

Makes great wood finish and smells nice too.

P.S and on topic,I just checked a shotgun I treated 10 years ago with turtle wax,still mint!


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

Had Moose in Alaska cooked over a wood fire man was that good .


----------

